# Classic Trucks, Wagons



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

'Lorries', if you prefer that term


I saw these two today, both in the same set of streets;
Pottery Street, Cross Street, Moss Street, School Street
(area known the 'Potteries' after the main industry in that part of the town)
off - Methley Road
Castleford
There's quite a few fairground families with yards in that area, so there's a lot of 80's trucks around there, but these two are the 'jewels'
As evidenced here, by the ride, in the background (map below); https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5158327



1967 Leyland Comet








Used to be a different colour
(found by searching the year/model)



This 6x6 Atkinson appears to be one of the (1960s) Ministry Of Transport contract-builds
I seem to recall seeing snow-ploughs/gritters in the late 1970s like this, on the M62 in winter
Now a generator truck?

(this is an August 2018 picture, as I didn't take one today)







And, on close inspection, the holes in the windscreen frame match the spotlamp rail on this picture, in a book about the A6, over 'Shap'


----------



## raleighnut (6 Oct 2019)

Aye some of those old 'showmans' wagons are pretty cool,


View: https://youtu.be/dOx1-CInfzY


----------



## gbb (6 Oct 2019)

Some recollections...Being a teenager in the 1970s, I was always in awe of lorries and really fancied being a lorry driver.
Scammel Crusaders were impressive looking, Routemans not so but there were plenty of tippers based on the platform. Our local village haulage contractor, Percy Shepherd had 2 stroke Commas, sounded like an absolute bag of nails, noisy as hell but they were obviously reliable, I seem to remember they were old even then.
One other memory...I was driving behind an RAF liveried Leyland Marathon or Matador, as it shifted down to approach a roundabout near Bingham Notts, I dont know if it bust a piston ring but a plume of dense grey smoke shot sideways out the exhaust for maybe 10 or 15 feet ...very unexpected and surprising .


----------



## Cavalol (6 Oct 2019)

Don't have an HGV licence and no rational explanation to like lorries, but love looking at pictures of the old ones. Would love to own one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Don't have an HGV licence and no rational explanation to like lorries, but love looking at pictures of the old ones. Would love to own one.




From the days when 170BHP (petrol, in the case of the Explorer) was considered a lot, & it still moved 100tons (combination weight; wagon, trailer & load)
Of course, some were retro-fitted with later diesels

Bar-Grips are awful tyres, I've driven a few Landies with them (a 101FC, at 65MPH on them is scary as hell!!)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2S7-dTMzbE8


Those 'walking beam' axle-casings are almost hypnotic to watch, as they undulate

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uRmbJhXKC6A



Petrol-powered

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPQAqmcsJo4


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

From my 'archives'

_*'Scammell Gathering'*_ (May 2005)
Ackworth (just south of Pontefract)

Junior Constructor




S26






_*Nostell Priory Steam Fair *_(May 05)

Atkinson Borderer
Ex Mines Rescue
Plated to 50 tons!
Restored, to this condition by a friend of mine
(he sold it a few years ago


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

From my 'archives'

Scammell Super Constructor



Scammell Contractor



Scammell Mountaineer (4x4)


----------



## wisdom (6 Oct 2019)

Served my apprenticeship on Atkinson lorries.All with gardener engines.
I still have a full set of whitworth spanners and sockets.Thats what the gardeners used.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

My father-in-law worked on a lot of Gardner engines, as he spent quite a few years in the garages of West Riding Buses, into when it became Arriva


----------



## wisdom (6 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My father-in-law worked on a lot of Gardner engines, as he spent quite a few years in the garages of West Riding Buses, into when it became Arriva


Thay were brilliant engines.Well engineered but smoky as hell on a frosty morning.


----------



## gbb (6 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Bar-Grips are awful tyres, I've driven a few Landies with them (a 101FC, at 65MPH on them is scary as hell!!)



Working for a seismic surveying company in the mid 70s, we all had (IIRC) 3.5 ltr Landrovers with bargrip tyres, wed spend most of the day off road and I remember two things, noisy as heck on the road and utterly useless on wet grass. We used to use a tankfull of petrol a day 
They also had a Bedford RL (I think it was a converted ex army truck) a pig to drive, 4mpg on the road....2mpg off road ...so they told us at the time. Its chassis was so flexible, off road youd see the cab lean one way, the body lean in the opposite direction, youd swear the chassis was going to snap...but all quite normal.


----------



## Cycleops (6 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> Some recollections...Being a teenager in the 1970s, I was always in awe of lorries and really fancied being a lorry driver.


Especially after watching Hell Drivers. Rather comic now as the trucks couldn't go that fast so they speeded up the film.


----------



## gbb (6 Oct 2019)

Hell Drivers, awesome film.


----------



## Cavalol (6 Oct 2019)

When I was a kid those Atkinsons seemed to be omnipresent. Somewhere, like a very sad man, I have scores of old truck photographs I bought at a lorry show. Will try and dig them out.


----------



## Smudge (6 Oct 2019)

In the early 80's, i took my HGV1 training and test in a 70's Ford D Series tractor unit and flat bed trailer.
My first job afterwards was driving a 1972 Scammell 8 leg tipper truck, with a fiberglass cab. A noisy, hot horrible thing to drive.
It was a POS and i dont have any fond memories of it.
There was a lot of those old 70's Scammell tippers about in the early to mid 80's. But for how crude they were, they could often handle site work offroad better than the modern stuff. More modern stuff would get bogged down and stuck more than the old Scammells did.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

gbb said:


> They also had a Bedford RL (I think it was a converted ex army truck) a pig to drive, 4mpg on the road....2mpg off road ...so they told us at the time. Its chassis was so flexible, off road youd see the cab lean one way, the body lean in the opposite direction, youd swear the chassis was going to snap...but all quite normal.


RLs are very flexible indeed
The 'Green Goddess' was based on the RL chassis-cab


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aTa5037_JCg


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

Cycleops said:


> Especially after watching Hell Drivers. Rather comic now as the trucks couldn't go that fast so they speeded up the film.


Not like some of the American 'rigs', there used to be quotes in the Phil Llewelyn 'Long Distance Diaries' in Truck magazine of Kenworths, Peterbilts, Freightliners, etc..... geared to reach 95-100MPH!!!!

And of course, with you mentioning 'Hell Drivers', the Snowmans W900 could go fast
@00:45

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XqtjMtEkDhY


However, it's curious how it suddenly gains a 'bull-bar' as it crashes through the patrol cars blocking the gates (@ 1:00)

Yes, I know it's meant to be Reynolds driving here; 
(but Reed/'Snowman' is singing/playing guitar)
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6HrNlWFGfdQ


----------



## Beebo (6 Oct 2019)

For the past few years we have watched the Truck racing at Brands Hatch. They always have a parade of trucks at the end. 
It’s a great day out for the kids. The noise and smell of the huge trucks is amazing.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2019)

I was a class 1 driver in the army and started in 1977. I drove Fodens, Seddon Atkinson, Bedford RLs and TKs and Scammel on a daily basis.

Its been years since I have driven trucks, but went for a day refresher last year. I was shocked to find that crash gear boxes are almost a thing of the past and everything is automatic now. The only automatic I ever drove was a Haulomatic tipper and it was awful. They had an old Scammel at the driving centre I went to in Denmark and I asked if I could have a drive. The instructor was shocked to see a sail maker could use a crash box without any problems. He said nobody at the centre liked to drive it because it was a pig to manage.

He asked if I wanted to return to driving as he knew someone who would talk me on straight away.

Not a hope in hell  I will stick to making sails until I retire.


----------



## Drago (7 Oct 2019)

I remember as a wee kid, none of us knew a thing about lorries but somehow there was a special aura surrounding the Scammell name.


----------



## wisdom (7 Oct 2019)

Smudge said:


> In the early 80's, i took my HGV1 training and test in a 70's Ford D Series tractor unit and flat bed trailer.
> My first job afterwards was driving a 1972 Scammell 8 leg tipper truck, with a fiberglass cab. A noisy, hot horrible thing to drive.
> It was a POS and i dont have any fond memories of it.
> There was a lot of those old 70's Scammell tippers about in the early to mid 80's. But for how crude they were, they could often handle site work offroad better than the modern stuff. More modern stuff would get bogged down and stuck more than the old Scammells did.


The sloping 6 cylinder engine of the d series was a pig to work on until you got used to them.The big screw that held the cab down was unusual.cold start in the grille with a hand lever for the accelerator
Push down the accelerator and pull out the cold start/excess diesel.


----------



## Smudge (7 Oct 2019)

wisdom said:


> The sloping 6 cylinder engine of the d series was a pig to work on until you got used to them.The big screw that held the cab down was unusual.cold start in the grille with a hand lever for the accelerator
> Push down the accelerator and pull out the cold start/excess diesel.



It was that long ago now, i cant really remember much about that truck.
I can remember my instructor though like it was yesterday. I can still hear his voice in my head shouting at me 'FFS LEFT MIRROR CHECK'
He would also fine me a cup of tea for a minor mistake and a bacon sandwich for a major. Which i had to pay for when we had a break at a transport cafe.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2019)

Re; heavy haulage

Sadly, there's only one UK manufacturer left now, & even that's very small scale production
(if glorious trucks!!)


----------



## gbb (10 Oct 2019)

One thing I often noticed when I was young....lorry drivers often talked very loud, nearly shouting...and they often talked a lot .
1960s, 1970s, those trucks were noisy...I suspect many drivers suffered ear damage, hence the loud talking.
Comma 2 strokes for instance, it was like sitting inside a shaking can of marbles.


----------



## Nonethewiser (11 Oct 2019)

In the early 80's I worked for Kenneth Wilson (Grain) Ltd at their transport depot in Knottingley and their fleet consisted largely of Foden and ERF rigids and articulated vehicles equipped with Gardner engines - great British trucks that gave excellent service. The firm is gone now I believe but I have seen them mentioned on a classic truck forum (sorry, I can't remember which one), complete with photos of some vehicles that I recognised.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Re; heavy haulage
> 
> Sadly, there's only one UK manufacturer left now, & even that's very small scale production
> (if glorious trucks!!)


A.L.E & the _Trojan_


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLAF8jXaFUM


https://www.ale-heavylift.com/knowledge-centre/data-sheets/trojan-truck/



A.L.E also operate a few FAUN Goliaths, now that's a big truck
(the white 8x8s, in this clip)
Don't forget that's a full size MAN cab unit that they use (as per 44ton tractor unit)


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5Ck76TDpKo


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2019)

As well as the trucks, the gear shift was a treat! 😂 












I had the joy of driving trucks with a Eaton twin split..


----------



## lane (13 Oct 2019)

https://www.filmsdocumentaires.com/films/2854-destination-doha

Anyone remember the BBC documentary destination Doha in the 1970s about trucking between the UK and Middle East? Fascinated me at the time. I have put the link above partly in French anything else on line won't work due to copyright issues.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Oct 2019)

As a schoolboy, I saw a Foden pulling a huge tree truck up Butser Hill in Hampshire. I was smitten.


----------



## topcat1 (15 Oct 2019)

This years Historical Lorrie Run Crystal Palace to Brighton




https://www.facebook.com/david.falconer.7311/videos/1411200699032533/


----------



## Cavalol (17 Oct 2019)

Those twin split gearbox things confused the hell out of me. Used to drive the odd truck in/out of the workshops in my tyre fitting days, and never got the hang of that.
The one I loved the most (at the time) was a Sudden Accident tractor unit with a Rolls Royce engine. It sounded and went very nicely indeed round the yard.


----------



## raleighnut (17 Oct 2019)

Cavalol said:


> Those twin split gearbox things confused the hell out of me. Used to drive the odd truck in/out of the workshops in my tyre fitting days, and never got the hang of that.
> The one I loved the most (at the time) was a Sudden Accident tractor unit with a Rolls Royce engine. It sounded and went very nicely indeed round the yard.


Some of em are quite logical, this has an air operated pre-selector for the split between each gear on the main box


View: https://youtu.be/5pwhm_xoDiY


It's the weird ones where you go through the box, flick a switch then start again that are confusing (so my mate Pete reckons and he drove trucks for 45+yrs)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2019)

Whilst we've been up in Northumberland, we ended up visiting this place; https://www.chainbridgehoney.com/visitor-centre/

There's quite a collection there!!


Vickers Vigor (think there was a model that had a RR Meteorite engine?)



















Unimog U1300
I wanted this!!







Mercedes-Benz _MB Trac 800_






A late 40's/early 50's Mog


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2019)

raleighnut said:


> Some of em are quite logical, this has an air operated pre-selector for the split between each gear on the main box
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/5pwhm_xoDiY
> ...



Yes.. They can be confusing, at first. Throw the fact that there was no synchro mesh, so it was double declutch on all the gears that you actually needed to use the clutch for! 😂


----------



## screenman (18 Oct 2019)

wisdom said:


> The sloping 6 cylinder engine of the d series was a pig to work on until you got used to them.The big screw that held the cab down was unusual.cold start in the grille with a hand lever for the accelerator
> Push down the accelerator and pull out the cold start/excess diesel.



I started my apprenticeship in 1971 working mainly on the Dseries.


----------



## Prometheus (19 Oct 2019)

This is all nostalgia with you lot sat in front of the fire with a beer.

Going up Stotch in winter with the rivers froze over on both
banks. Then sleeping in the back with drafty floorboards around
-10c. Then crashing through 3 foot snow drifts at 4 am to evacuate
Inverness, because of major storm coming in. 
luckily I had a old ratchet handbrake which I put half-on just before I hit the
drift. This kept the pantechnicon straight as it shuddered through
drifting snow.

One lad had to deliver an upright rugby pole to a golf club,
they where going to use it as a flagpole. At 13ft 9inch his van could
not get under a tree on the long drive. After a long walk they wouldn’t
give him a lift to deliver. Undeterred he got a saw and cut of the offending
branch. Later on the Governor got a call of complaint from the golf
club because the tree was listed. “Tough” he said “we can’t redeliver
because of your poor access” 
The driver got a commendation with oak-leaf cluster
because he had a second world war dispatch rider mentality.

In the yard we had this thing: which had a Chinese 6 speed crash Box in it.
That’s right the gears were the wrong round, ideal for a wet afternoon
in Chelsea.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Oct 2019)

@Prometheus I remember a Merc with a Chinese gear change! By golly, you could play some music on that if you slammed it the wrong way


----------



## oldwheels (17 May 2020)

A steam driven thing. Does this count? Being idle I found a whole lot of pics taken at a show in Lerwick. There were petrol cars there as well as the steamers of all sizes but I only seemed to take pics of the steam ones. Some of you may know these people.


----------



## oldwheels (18 May 2020)

Another steamer. I have some of the bigger engines but will need to transfer them later if anyone is interested.


----------



## Drago (20 May 2020)

I don't know the people, but I know Lerwick. Are you from up my end?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 May 2020)

Question

Whatever happened to all the bonneted Magiruz-Deutz tippers that were virtually all over the country in the 80s?
(or even the 'cab-over' tractor units)

Granted, I know a lot will have terminally rusted, but I've not seen one for absolutely years

These...……….


----------



## wisdom (28 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Question
> 
> Whatever happened to all the bonneted Magiruz-Deutz tippers that were virtually all over the country in the 80s?
> (or even the 'cab-over' tractor units)
> ...


If I remember the cab over ones had v8 air cooled engines.
They were indeed everywhere.


----------



## tyred (8 Jun 2020)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2020)

I used to see one of these in action, at some 4x4 shows

It didn't really get stuck, more a case of _embedded_...…….


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUYoO0TX0r8


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (27 Jun 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @Prometheus I remember a Merc with a Chinese gear change! By golly, you could play some music on that if you slammed it the wrong way


I used to instruct on a Merc with the reversed gearchange (6-speed) when I worked at GMT in Aberdeen. We had another Merc which had a conventional double-H pattern 8-speed box. Monday morning's demonstration drive with commentary was always an interesting start to the week if you had swapped between trucks. I drove a Foden with a 13-speed Eaton box and used to like the Eaton Twin-Splitters; never used the clutch once you were rolling. Today's automatics are really quite a revelation, especially when some are linked to the GPS mapping so know what the terrain is doing and adjust the gear changing accordingly.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jun 2020)

Merc liked introducing new gear change ideas.. Remember the EPS gearstick? 
The lightest touch to either side would put it into neutral.


----------



## Gunk (27 Jun 2020)

Cavalol said:


> Don't have an HGV licence and no rational explanation to like lorries, but love looking at pictures of the old ones. Would love to own one.



Me too, I’ve always loved old commercials.


----------



## ozboz (27 Jun 2020)

These were Seddon Atkinson when I lived in Oldham, I had a lot of Mates that worked there


----------



## Venod (27 Jun 2020)

Are buses allowed on this thread, when I first started at South Yorkshire Motors late 60's, bus enthusiasts used to come round the back of the garage to photograph this bus.






TWY8 (JWT112) South Yorkshire (Pontefract) 81

Another bus that's not as it seems, TWY 8 is an Albion Valiant which started off life having a Burlingham coach body fitted, registered as JWT 112 and numbered 57 with South Yorkshire Motors.... that particular body was removed in 1958 and went on to be fitted onto South Yorkshire 51, a 1940 chassis which then became 57 and registered DYG53, also preserved. The Albion was rebodied by Charles H Roe of Leeds and attended the rally scene until being delicensed in 1981 and then stored for 29 years until passing an MOT in 2010... and is the only known bus whereby both the original and subsequent bodies still exist in preservation. Seen at ravensthorpe for the spring open day of the Dewsbury Bus Museum


----------



## Gunk (27 Jun 2020)

My favourite was the Marathon. It just seemed so modern at the time.


----------



## Gunk (27 Jun 2020)

Venod said:


> Are buses allowed on this thread, when I first started at South Yorkshire Motors late 60's, bus enthusiasts used to come round the back of the garage to photograph this bus.
> 
> View attachment 532749
> 
> ...



Northampton Transport ran a fleet of Daimlers. My dad used to say that he went to work in a chauffeur driven Daimler!


----------



## ozboz (28 Jun 2020)

More Seddon’s and Seddon Atkinson’s


----------



## Illaveago (28 Jun 2020)

I used to love seeing and hearing the old Tate and Lyle Foden sugar tankers travelling up the A4 back in the 60's.


----------



## Cavalol (28 Jun 2020)

ozboz said:


> More Seddon’s and Seddon Atkinson’s



The very last were an abomination, imho. Putting a Sed Atk badge on a bloody Iv*co is like putting a Cameron Diaz face mask on Ann Widdcombe.


----------



## ozboz (28 Jun 2020)

Cavalol said:


> The very last were an abomination, imho. Putting a Sed Atk badge on a bloody Iv*co is like putting a Cameron Diaz face mask on Ann Widdcombe.


thats common in a way unfortunately , buying top shelf and established names in hope to add a bit of respectability to your products , MG are made in China now I think ,


----------



## Cavalol (28 Jun 2020)

Indeed, and Foden ended up being re-badged DAFs, iirc. I still cannot think of anything worse than an Iv*co though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2020)

Almost as big as a Rotinoff Super Atlantic!
(& only one in existance)

https://rhodesridley.com.au/


----------



## ozboz (30 Jun 2020)

I remember reading an seeing photos of these,
mighty Osh Kosh Trucks from USA


----------



## PapaZita (2 Jul 2020)

None of that new-fangled internal combusion rubbish:


View: https://youtu.be/YslEmZeuALA


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2020)

ozboz said:


> I remember reading an seeing photos of these,
> mighty Osh Kosh Trucks from USA
> View attachment 533484



I've seen a few on the A1

However, if you want one; https://www.mod-sales.com/direct/vehicle/related/87296/Oshkosh_M1070_8x6.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jul 2020)

Spotted behind Stainland Medical Centre
Stainland Road
Greetland
(Thursday 16th )

My thoughts were Magiruz??
Anyone know for sure?


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2020)

Ues, a Magirus-Deutz. Clearly an old one. I'm not up on them at all but I'd guess 1960s.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Jul 2020)

ozboz said:


> thats common in a way unfortunately , buying top shelf and established names in hope to add a bit of respectability to your products , MG are made in China now I think ,



In fairness MGs were after all only rebadged Morrises back in the day


----------



## Drago (20 Jul 2020)

And have been rebadged Austin's and Rovers since the 80's. To be fair to the Chinese, they've show what you can do if you have a) a forward thinking and innovative management who understand the market and business practice, and b) a workforce that isn't on strike every time someone smells a fart they don't like.


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2020)

PapaZita said:


> None of that new-fangled internal combusion rubbish:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/YslEmZeuALA



Well at least it would be nice and warm in the winter.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2020)

Kudos to this man!!!

Restored/created in the UK
_Truck & Driver _magazine, October issue

RDs _RS700L_
- the bull-bar was created by taking measurements from a light-surround & working it all out from there
- even the layout of the wiring on the 'tank' matches how it looks in the film





Yes, the lucky man also owns the W900








Go to Full Size Movie Truck Hire; https://www.minimovietrucks.com/


I doubt many readers are wondering, but....this is the opening sequence


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmtMUpUvdFk


And..
Jerry Reed, also sang/wrote/played guitar on this, as well as starring in the film


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0OflL0INck


----------



## oldwheels (26 Sep 2020)

Not sure how classic this is but it is probably about 1967 or 8. Our new Albion with a flat bed trailer. We also had CLVs for the same unit.
I was offered a new mini if I could swing the sale but unfortunately a more senior manager also had motor trade contacts.
I remember bare chassis with only a drivers seat driving from one factory unit to another in Glasgow.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Not sure how classic this is but it is probably about 1967 or 8. Our new Albion with a flat bed trailer. We also had CLVs for the same unit.
> I was offered a new mini if I could swing the sale but unfortunately a more senior manager also had motor trade contacts.
> I remember bare chassis with only a drivers seat driving from one factory unit to another in Glasgow.
> View attachment 549204


'LAD' cab

Leyland, Albion, Dodge


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2020)

Venod said:


> Are buses allowed on this thread, when I first started at South Yorkshire Motors late 60's, bus enthusiasts used to come round the back of the garage to photograph this bus.
> 
> View attachment 532749
> 
> ...



My father-in-law was a fitter
First at West Riding, then Arriva
He ended up as (I think the title was) Engineering Quality Inspector
He worked at Featherstone, Castleford, then Belle Isle (Wakefield)



Plus, when it was daughters 'Prom', wife knew the owner of one of the buses, so it was arranged
http://www.dewsburybusmuseum.org/west-riding-640/4527520610


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2020)

Gunk said:


> My favourite was the Marathon. It just seemed so modern at the time.
> 
> View attachment 532757



It did indeed

So did the Ford Transcontinental
Berliet cab?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ThzIEWOfEE


----------



## Badger_Boom (9 Oct 2020)

Venod said:


> Are buses allowed on this thread, when I first started at South Yorkshire Motors late 60's, bus enthusiasts used to come round the back of the garage to photograph this bus.
> 
> View attachment 532749
> 
> ...


We were taken on a school visit to the South Yorkshire depot in Pontefract what seems like an awfully long time ago now.

I used to walk past Grace's scrap yard on Station Lane on my way to town in the 80s and there was a selection of interesting trucks including a 1930s Albion (Something like a KL127). I doubt much has survived.


----------



## Venod (9 Oct 2020)

Badger_Boom said:


> I used to walk past Grace's scrap yard on Station Lane on my way to town in the 80s and there was a selection of interesting trucks including a 1930s Albion (Something like a KL127). I doubt much has survived.



Are you a Ponte lad @Badger_Boom, Andrew Grace who owns the scrapyard is a mate, there is some realy old scrap in there.


----------



## Badger_Boom (10 Oct 2020)

Venod said:


> Are you a Ponte lad @Badger_Boom, Andrew Grace who owns the scrapyard is a mate, there is some realy old scrap in there.


I am but I’ve long since moved to York. My parents still live there and no doubt my dad still keeps an eye out for interesting scrap.

He and my brother restored a 1940s Bedford OLB a few years ago, but sadly had to sell it. I’ll try to find some pictures to post here.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2020)

Stonefield P5000
8x4 Fire Tender
National Museum of Flight
(ex RAF East Fortune)
Scotland

This was based at Barra airfield

Does anyone else, besides me. remember them
I still have my early 80's brochure


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2021)

View: https://www.facebook.com/crouchmilitarysales/photos/a.399230350260646/1639161936267475/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Feb 2021)

Smammell 6x6 Explorer from Commercial Motor, 1952 (unusuallocomotion.com)


The 'walking beam' & centrally pivoted front axle make for mesmerising cross-country work


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gW8y_01J_mI&feature=emb_logo


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2021)

Ford D-Series
Wheldon Road
Castleford
The cab looks to be quite reasonable condition, given that the last of the model was built in 1981, & replaced by the Cargo


----------



## Phaeton (21 Feb 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ford D-Series
> Wheldon Road
> Castleford
> The cab looks to be quite reasonable condition, given that the last of the model was built in 1981, & replaced by the Cargo
> ...


Used to have a 1977 D type as a horsebox from about 1996 until about 2002, bought it from York for £500, drove it back home with a faulty alternator that wasn't charging the batteries, as we got close to home I had to put the lights on, by the time we got back the headlights were like candles. I had to weld up the steps on that one, so it this one is solid it's done very well.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

Sunday 14th

Whilst  out & about today (10 images/posts), I saw this (near Hewenden Viaduct)

JCB 2B
(1960s)
Wilsden Station (site of)
Station Road
Harecroft
(near Wilsden)
Bradford







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5468313
https://www.rbunton.co.uk/


----------



## Drago (19 Mar 2021)

That must've looked hyper-modern in its day. The design isn't too shabby 50+ years later.


----------



## gbb (20 Mar 2021)

JCB must have taken a hammering from tracked diggers (whatever the term is for them )
I remember digging footings with a shovel in 1976, there be a team of us.
JCBs abounded, youd see them trundling from site to site and see them on every site. They're a rare site nowadays, even modern ones, it seems they all use tracked diggers nowadays.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2021)

gbb said:


> JCB must have taken a hammering from tracked diggers (whatever the term is for them )
> I remember digging footings with a shovel in 1976, there be a team of us.
> JCBs abounded, youd see them trundling from site to site and see them on every site. They're a rare site nowadays, even modern ones, it seems they all use tracked diggers nowadays.



I take you mean the 'mini-diggers' as used by the utilities?
The logical reason for those must be (aside from cost)
- small size (restricted site access; between buildings maybe?
- trailer-able - can be towed by suitable van/pick-up
- towing vehicle can also carry staff/tools/supp;ies/speed of deployment due to size

They're still one of the biggest British (& British owned) companies out there

They offer electric powered equipment, & are (I believe) experimenting with fuel cells

https://www.jcb.com/en-gb#

They have their own technical college that feeds into the engineering industries 
https://jcb-academy.com/


----------



## DRM (18 May 2021)

*Spotted this beast, called Big Pete, on an industrial estate at Seaton Ross, between York & Howden, an elderly Peterbilt on steroids, you wouldn’t want that tailgating you on the motorway!*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2021)

@DRM

For use in logging, or extremely soft soils
Perhaps even on an experimental site, like the 'HoverRover' of the early 60s?

https://www.britishpathe.com/video/hover-rover


----------



## DRM (18 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @DRM
> 
> For use in logging, or extremely soft soils
> Perhaps even on an experimental site, like the 'HoverRover' of the early 60s?
> ...


You can’t really tell from the photo, but it seems to be on a monster truck type chassis, I think it earns a crust destroying scrap cars at shows.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 May 2021)

@DRM

having expanded the picture
Yes, you’re probably correct, looking at the front axle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2021)

Tuesday 8th

there’s not a coach/bus thread

Alongside the McDonalds car-park
Bilbrough Top
A64
(between York & Tadcaster)


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2021)

I had to chuckle at a story on thr BBC news website yesterday. Theyre forecasting that the petrol station will become extinct and hasten the demise of the ICE car.

Quite where the BBC think large vans and lorries will be getting their fuel is anyones guess, but im pretty sure itll be...petrol stations! Theyll be with us for decades yet and will never be entirely extinct as long as old tin is being loved and cherished.


----------



## Cavalol (12 Jun 2021)

I think because petrol/diesel vehicles are (allegedly) not going to be made in ten years time, some people assume that filling stations will stop over night.


----------



## Drago (12 Jun 2021)

Certanly the chumps at the British Bleating Communists seem to think so. They forget that battery technology doesn't scale well and big diesel tractor units will be with us for many decades yet, and where they get their fuel will also be a place the public can get theirs should they so wish.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2021)

Thursday 1st

Atkinson Silver Knght

(outside) Pinderfields General Hospital
Aberford Road
Wakefield

Taken by Amelia, as l drove her home from work


----------



## Gunk (1 Jul 2021)

I love that, range change, no power steering big Perkins or Gardiner 6 pot engine


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (2 Jul 2021)

That is exceptionally tidy and looks to be very period. From the lower badge on the grill it is a Gardner, probably a David Brown 6-speed gearbox. It looks to have the correct period steering wheel (maroon with flat blades, used to vibrate and split). Also has the correct mirrors on the very simple stalks, later ones had a much larger bracket which had 3 pints of attachment.
I used to work on 70's Atkinson Borderers when I was working with my Dad as my weekend/holiday job.


----------



## tyred (2 Jul 2021)

Me with my Dad's 1981 Hino HE and Leyland Bison in adjacent shed which was being prepared for a re-spray from what I remember. Would have been around '85 or '86. Both lorries long gone to the great haulage yard in the sky, I've just got older and fatter! Sooty the black Labrador long gone too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jul 2021)

I’m not sure where to put this, so this thread will have to have it…
Seen on Wednesday 30th June
_’Road-Train’_
Duncombe Place 
York
It looks, by the alloy-wheels to be based on a Defender (the iconic style) or a Discovery 1?









[/I]


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2021)

Wednesday 7th

As there’s no separate agricultural thread, l’ll include a few images in here
(it'll be when l get back home)
We went to the _’Northumberland County Zoo’ _this morning, & it has a tractor museum….
However, all the shots are on my camera, therefore l’ll upload after we get home
(Saturday dinner time)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Sunday 4th*

_GK Jackson Recovery_
PriestBridge
A1
Morpeth
Northumberland
http://jacksonsgarage.com/vehiclesales.asp
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4150560

I saw this yard, on our last 2 visits up there (Oct 2019, & June 2020), but traffic precluded visits both time
Foden 6x6 Recovery






Early 60's Humber FV1600








'21 Window'





Reynolds-Boughton RB44
There were several of these











And from the 'ox-bow' layby, created when the _'GNR_' was straightened


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Sunday 4th*

Bedford K-Series(?)
(yard to the rear of) Barter Books
Alnwick
Northumberland


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Wednesday 7th*

_Northumberland Country Zoo_
Eshottheugh Farm,
Felton,
Morpeth,
Northumberland,

https://www.northumberlandzoo.co.uk/

Fordson E27N (?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Wednesday 7th*

_Northumberland Country Zoo_
Eshottheugh Farm,
Felton,
Morpeth,
Northumberland,

https://www.northumberlandzoo.co.uk/

Home-brewed Perkins V8 Super Major


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Wednesday 7th*

_Northumberland Country Zoo_
Eshottheugh Farm,
Felton,
Morpeth,
Northumberland,

https://www.northumberlandzoo.co.uk/

County Super-Six


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Wednesday 7th*

_Northumberland Country Zoo_
Eshottheugh Farm,
Felton,
Morpeth,
Northumberland,

https://www.northumberlandzoo.co.uk/

Triple-D


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Wednesday 7th*

Fishermans Tractors, stored by The Rocket Shed (RNLI base)

Newbiggin-by-the-Sea
Northumberland


----------



## Gunk (10 Jul 2021)

Thanks @Richard A Thackeray great posts!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2021)

From my archives

Scammell S26

_Scammell Gathering_
The Showground (essentially, a sloping field, adjacent to the water-tower)
Ackworth
West Yorkshire

8th May 2005

As the rear states, this was the last built at the factory












And, from the web, it's working hard in 1992


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2021)

I've seen this in a couple of the truck magazines recently

As much as I like Scania T-Cabs, this is a nice conversion!!!!
(It was a standard S-Way; cab-over engine/forward-control)

https://gbfinch.com/
https://www.iveco.com/uk/press-room...IVECO-Strator-X-WAY-for-50th-Anniversary.aspx

It started as; https://www.iveco.com/uk/products/pages/iveco-sway.aspx


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Aug 2021)

I'm weekend off then (I think?), so I'm planning on attending https://www.truckfest.co.uk/ (the 'Original', at Newark) on Saturday 2nd October

I realise that the Sunday may possibly have more entrants/exhibitors - if they allow the trucks to move with spectators/visitors in close proximity?

However, on Sunday 3rd, it's _Thornes Park Cyclo-Cross _(Wakefield)
Which was (when I was competing) my 'home event', & I still watch when I can
https://yorkshirecyclocross.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2021)

Wednesday 8th

Manchester Road (A628; _'Woodhead Pass_' at the other side of _The Flouch_ roundabout))
Millhouse Green
Penistone

It's been there for a* lot *of years

I'm not sure if it's a Venturer, Silver Knight, or Borderer?


----------



## gbb (8 Sep 2021)

Gunk said:


> Thanks @Richard A Thackeray great posts!


Agreed


----------



## gbb (8 Sep 2021)

STGO ? I always wondered, what does it stand for (realising i could probably google it )


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2021)

@Gunk. @gbb

Thanks guys


----------



## gbb (9 Sep 2021)

Carmelo, Uruguay 2007 was interesting for the many really old cars and trucks still in use (quality of photos in line with mobile phone quality then)





1940s perhaps, decanting from another truck.






Caught this one as he was approaching the taxi i was in, 1950s, maybe 1960s ?

The one thing that struck me about Uruguay (where i was at least), was how much of the countryside was pretty similar to the UK.


----------



## Badger_Boom (10 Sep 2021)

gbb said:


> Carmelo, Uruguay 2007 was interesting for the many really old cars and trucks still in use (quality of photos in line with mobile phone quality then)
> View attachment 608321
> 
> 
> ...


I think the top one is Bedford O-Type of some sort. My brother had one which he resored with my dad (actually, I think I did more work on it than my bro ).

The bottom one is bugging me. My spotting skills are weak today.


----------



## gbb (10 Sep 2021)

Late 1920s, early 30s i remember at the time looking at and recognising the manufacturer...but its long since forgotten.


----------



## Cavalol (10 Sep 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wednesday 8th
> 
> Manchester Road (A628; _'Woodhead Pass_' at the other side of _The Flouch_ roundabout))
> Millhouse Green
> ...



One's a horribly old fashioned, dreadful to drive, slow, noisy comically badly made pile of scrap. The other is an Atkinson.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Sep 2021)

Good & Bad News.........


Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm weekend off then (I think?), so I'm planning on attending https://www.truckfest.co.uk/ (the 'Original', at Newark) on Saturday 2nd October
> 
> I realise that the Sunday may possibly have more entrants/exhibitors - if they allow the trucks to move with spectators/visitors in close proximity?
> 
> ...



We (not I) are, apparantly going to _Truckfest_
But............ heading down with the BWSOW on the Friday afternoon, & coming back either Sunday tea-time, or on Monday morning
That is, if we can get in, at any of the local sites), I fancy this one because of its location, adjacent to a fantastic 260 year old piece of civil engineering (by a Yorkshire lad!)
Which I've seen a few times. & crossed
https://www.smeatonslakes.co.uk/why-smeaton.php






Sadly, this will mean that I won't be able to get to the _Thornes Park Cyclo-Cross_....... unless we can't find a site, & I get told to go down by myself for the day?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2021)

Booked the site mentioned directly above, for Friday & Saturday
I didn't really expect to get in, due to the show

And, as stated, I won't get to Thornes Park CX
(I can't make the other 'local' CXs either, as I'm working on those Sundays... '_Bugger!_')


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2021)

These should be at _Truckfest_!!

https://www.minimovietrucks.com/the-bandit-replica


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2021)

DIY tuning for a Mack…


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

Not sure what section this fits in but an old fire tender. It has an engine but is clearly horse drawn with no drive to the axle. Also has. Fiat engine which isn't what I expected.


----------



## Juan Kog (18 Sep 2021)

Spotted this in a car park in Bridport, camper van conversion. 🤔 May have been a British Telecom vehicle originally ?.


----------



## Badger_Boom (20 Sep 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 609820
> 
> Spotted this in a car park in Bridport, camper van conversion. 🤔 May have been a British Telecom vehicle originally ?.


A friend of mine lived in one of these that had originally been a mobile library.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Sep 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> A friend of mine lived in one of these that had originally been a mobile library.


Mobile library , could have been . After I posted I did some internet trawling, the BT version had a crew cab .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Sep 2021)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 609820
> 
> Spotted this in a car park in Bridport, camper van conversion. 🤔 May have been a British Telecom vehicle originally ?.



Morris FG
Definitely converted, as the originals had rear-hinged doors ('suicide' style), that had mounting posts inset, that helped to give them the nick-name _'thrup-ney bits'_, after the coin of the time

When I was a kid, one of the neighbour worked for FarmStores (*1*), at Outwood, (jct 41 industrial estate occupies part of the site now, & the new Outwood Station is opposite it)
He used to be able to come home in it, & on hot days, he drove with doors open (till all his paperwork started blowing out....)

*1. *FarmStores used to provide a large percentage of the regions ASDA stores bread/pies/sausage/bacon/etc....
Alongside Lofthouse Colliery, it was one of the largert employers in the area


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Sep 2021)

I remember driving an FG with rear hing doors , it was a yard runabout fitted with a Harvey- Frost . The coach built versions ambulance, GPO telephones /BT, small coaches came with conventional cab doors .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2021)

I’ve been to *Truckfest*, at Newark-on-Trent
(we’re caravanning at ‘Smeatons Lake’, near British Sugar (on ‘Smeatons Causeway’)

Here’s a sampler, till we get home & l can download camera












A couple more, from the camera, of this truck


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*2.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


On immediately entering




























‘support van’


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*3.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent





















Note, the '_Rust-eze Bumper Ointment_' artwork


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*4.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*5.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*6.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*7.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*8.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


Scania Power


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*9.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent

http://www.rrmhaulageltd.co.uk/index.php


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*10*.

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*11.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*12*.

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*13*.

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*14*.

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*15*.

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent 

"_You got the one Snowman. I'm eastbound & down!!"_
























































The owners business; https://www.minimovietrucks.com/
Sadly, it seems that his 'RD Trucking' RS700L, wasn't there; https://www.minimovietrucks.com/the-bandit-replica







View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0OflL0INck


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*16.*

Truckfest
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*17*.

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent













https://www.crouchrecovery.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*18*.

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*19*.

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*20.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*21.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*22.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*23.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*24.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*25.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*26.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2021)

Saturday 2nd
*27.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (5 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 2nd
> *12*.
> 
> _Truckfest_
> ...





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 2nd
> *13*.
> 
> _Truckfest_
> ...



I thought your juxta positioning of these images was perfect. I'm sure those two in the first image are foolishly are sheltering under the unpropped tipper body 


Richard A Thackeray said:


> Saturday 2nd
> *19*.
> 
> _Truckfest_
> ...


These two are from my era of haulage


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2021)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> I thought your juxta positioning of these images was perfect. I'm sure those two in the first image are foolishly are sheltering under the unpropped tipper body
> 
> These two are from my era of haulage


It wasn't planned, getting the_ Suicide Squad_, & _Golden Compass_ trucks together, more a case of where I could stand

Unpropped body;
My thoughts too, in a way, I hope the Judges marked them down for that!
(dedication though, cleaning the inside of the chassis rails)

ERF/Atkinson; I remember them well, too
Lepton's not that far to the other side of Wakefield, from me
(on the main A642 Wakefield - Huddersfield road)


----------



## CharlesF (5 Oct 2021)

The art work is amazing!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2021)

Scroll to the bottom, to see Crouch Recoverys new *big* truck!!

https://www.heavytorque.co.uk/features/issue-twenty-eight/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Nov 2021)

Oshkosh
Earlier models were powered by a Detroit Diesel 2-stroke, supercharged V8

They're BIG

As seen on TV, at the moment, in the Aussie programme _'Extreme Salvage Squad'_


----------



## Cavalol (3 Nov 2021)

Leading the 'fascinating' and 'eventful' life of a fat bloke in his late 50s, I once acquired a box full of photographs of old lorries. If anyone else is incredibly bored sing out and will post them up in dribs and drabs.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2021)

@Cavalol

Scan & add, please


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (4 Nov 2021)

Cavalol said:


> View attachment 616322
> 
> 
> Leading the 'fascinating' and 'eventful' life of a fat bloke in his late 50s, I once acquired a box full of photographs of old lorries. If anyone else is incredibly bored sing out and will post them up in dribs and drabs.


ERF 'B' Series if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Cavalol (4 Nov 2021)




----------



## Cavalol (6 Nov 2021)

Nice bit of bonus Freight Rover porn in the background on this one...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Nov 2021)

A stables/riding school not too far from me. has apparently acquired 2 'Green Godesses'! (Bedford RLs)
I'll have to go & have a look


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Nov 2021)

From my files;
This was owned by a local greengrocer, I'll presume they retained the plate, if not the van?
(May 2007)


----------



## Jenkins (6 Nov 2021)

End of year truck race meet at Brands Hatch today and a big display of road trucks, including these oldies...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Nov 2021)

Studebaker
White
M-B


With the 'Smurf' DAF that I saw at TruckFest, in the bakgorund


----------



## Venod (25 Nov 2021)

I pass this vehicle quite often, its usually parked in the drive of the house in Beal North Yorkshire, I keep meaning to stop and get a pic, this poor pic is from Google Street view, unfortunately when right outside the drive its not on street view, but it is in view from a side road, must have been filmed on different days, I don't know what it is.


----------



## DRM (25 Nov 2021)

GAZ 66 with a KUNG body on it?


----------



## Venod (25 Nov 2021)

DRM said:


> GAZ 66 with a KUNG body on it?



Don't think its that big, its forward control Landy size.


----------



## DRM (25 Nov 2021)

looking at the shape of the body it’s a KUNG body, and the GAZ 66 is forward control, the ZIL is the bigger, 10 tonne bonneted truck
Edit: the body in the op seems taller having looked again


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2021)

@Venod, @DRM

One of our 'Max-Fax' Consultants has one
He sometimes drives it in
It's interesting watching him in the car-parks with it


----------



## Venod (25 Nov 2021)

Another view


----------



## Venod (26 Nov 2021)

Curiosity got the better of me so went for a closer look, its a Volvo, looks like a C303 variant.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Nov 2021)

A 'friend of a friend' used to have a (Volvo) 'Sugga'


----------



## Cavalol (29 Nov 2021)




----------



## gbb (30 Nov 2021)

Cavalol said:


> View attachment 620001
> 
> 
> View attachment 620002
> ...


Guessing game then.
1. Looks like an ERF cab
2, Comma ? Local haulier in the 70s had them, 2 stroke engines, incredibly noisy in the cab
3, has look of a Scammel about it but no idea.


----------



## Cavalol (30 Nov 2021)

gbb said:


> Guessing game then.
> 1. Looks like an ERF cab
> 2, Comma ? Local haulier in the 70s had them, 2 stroke engines, incredibly noisy in the cab
> 3, has look of a Scammel about it but no idea.




Ahh, good point and truthfully don't now, they were just some of a batch of photographs I bought. The first is probably a 'C' series ERF, second agree some sort of Commer and the third possibly a GUY?


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (30 Nov 2021)

ERF; probably a C-Series, or a very early E-Series
Commer; they were commonly 2-strokes
Possibly a GUY


----------



## Cavalol (30 Nov 2021)

First off seems to be 'that' ERF, on the back of another ERF






Green Goddess?






Bedford TK?






Some sort of American thing, Mack, possibly?








(*Note to self: P84)


----------



## gbb (30 Nov 2021)

Guy ?...it rings a bell, they must have been specialist builders or before my time, In the 70s I seem to remember the name but don't actually recall seeing any. Did they have a tie up with Foden at some stage ?
Just musing from the dark depths of vague memory...probably wrong.


----------



## Cavalol (30 Nov 2021)

Seem to recall a popular one they made was called the 'Big J'?


----------



## DRM (30 Nov 2021)

2nd Is a Bedford TK based Domestic RAF fire tender, the one behind it is an HCB Angus CSV Type 8 water tender, built on a Bedford chassis, 3rd is a Bedford TK the old class 3 HGV type (rigid)
4th is an Oshkosh a specialist builder of Military and heavy haulage trucks


----------



## DRM (30 Nov 2021)

The black painted Guy is an Invicible from the 1960’s, and yes they also made a Big J model too


----------



## Cavalol (2 Dec 2021)




----------



## Badger_Boom (3 Dec 2021)

Cavalol said:


> View attachment 620306


I'm fairly sure that seeing the Batoyl Bedford in the 80s was one of the inspirations for my brother's OLB restoration. I'll see if I can find some pictures to post (of both).


----------



## Cavalol (3 Dec 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> I'm fairly sure that seeing the Batoyl Bedford in the 80s was one of the inspirations for my brother's OLB restoration. I'll see if I can find some pictures to post (of both).



Nice one, look forward to that.


----------



## Badger_Boom (3 Dec 2021)

Cavalol said:


> Nice one, look forward to that.


This, is my brother's OLB. He restored it with my father and it originally belonged to a Bradford coal merchant. They bought two hulks from a breakers yard and used parts from the worst one to restore the best. The results were pretty good, but sadly he had to sell it a couple of years after this was taken. As far as I'm aware it's still on the road but I'm not sure who owns it now.


----------



## Cavalol (4 Dec 2021)

Looks very well that, @Badger_Boom .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

gbb said:


> Guy ?...it rings a bell, they must have been specialist builders or before my time, In the 70s I seem to remember the name but don't actually recall seeing any.
> Did they have a tie up with Foden at some stage ?
> Just musing from the dark depths of vague memory...probably wrong.


Guy was owned by Jaguar (pre BLdays)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Venod, @DRM
> 
> One of our 'Max-Fax' Consultants has one
> He sometimes drives it in
> ...



It's actually small enough to fit in one bay!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

From my files


_Bridge Garage_ (as was)
Wakefield Road (the old road, pre Ossett Bypass)
Flushdyke
(Ossett) 
Wakefield

This garage used to have a contract with Arriva Buses, for recovery to their depots at Belle Isle (Barnsley Road, Wakefield) & Wheldon Road (Castleford)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

From my files

Mack B61

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 27th July 2012


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Dec 2021)

From my files

Scammell Contractor

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 27th July 2012


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2021)

I saw these in _'Truck & Driver'_ magazine a couple of months ago 

http://www.speedbird-promotions.co.uk/our-products/scaled-rigs-ride-on-trucks/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Dec 2021)

From my files

Converted 'Chinese 6' Coach?
Disused Garage
Hilliards Cross
A38 (south)
North of Lichfield

(Friday 20th September 2019)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016

@Drago
Volvo






They have several restored trucks
https://www.geeshaulage.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Fleur De Lys Classic Vehicle Show_
Thornes Park
Wakefield
Friday 1st July 2016


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2021)

I read about this in the present issue of_ Truck & Driver _magazine, in a feature about a conference on the future of road-haulage
Just like Trolleybuses!
https://news.siemens.co.uk/news/green-light-for-path-to-uks-first-electric-motorway
https://trans.info/en/uk-government...d-system-trial-on-m180-near-scunthorpe-248190


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I read about this in the present issue of_ Truck & Driver _magazine, in a feature about a conference on the future of road-haulage
> Just like Trolleybuses!
> https://news.siemens.co.uk/news/green-light-for-path-to-uks-first-electric-motorway
> https://trans.info/en/uk-government...d-system-trial-on-m180-near-scunthorpe-248190


Now all they need to do is segregate them from the rest of the traffic, perhaps using some sort of mechanical barrier, and to protect the road surface have some sort of reinforcement system, perhaps made from steel for longevity.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2021)

@Tenkaykev
That's the presumption??
Although here, in Germany, traffic looks fairly combined
https://www.csrf.ac.uk/events/virtual-tour-of-elisa-ehighway-project/


----------



## DRM (12 Dec 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> Now all they need to do is segregate them from the rest of the traffic, perhaps using some sort of mechanical barrier, and to protect the road surface have some sort of reinforcement system, perhaps made from steel for longevity.


M180, a dual carriageway motorway, how bl**dy stupid


----------



## Tenkaykev (12 Dec 2021)

DRM said:


> M180, a dual carriageway motorway, how bl**dy stupid


I was alluding to the fact that they seem to be reinventing the railway system…


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Leafers At T'Pit_
National Coal Mining Museum
(Caphouse Colliery)
Middlestown
(A642. between Wakefield & Huddersfield

1st May 2005

There was, from memory, another one with a 'My CrumpleZone' on it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2021)

From my files

_Yorkshire Farming Museum_
(Murton Park)
York
(just off the A64, at the start of the A166 road to Stamford Bridge)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2021)

Friday 17th

2 x Bedford RL's
Just off B6133/Commonside Lane
Featherstone
(between Wakefield & Pontefract)













There used to be one, at a caravan storage site, along the A639 'Barnsdale Road', the road from Pontefract - _Barnsdale Bar _(jct 39/A1), I don't know if it's still there


----------



## DRM (17 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 17th
> 
> 2 x Bedford RL's
> Just off B6133/Commonside Lane
> ...


It was last time I rode past


----------



## gbb (18 Dec 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From my files
> 
> _Leafers At T'Pit_
> National Coal Mining Museum
> ...


My crumple zone, if i have interpreted it well....very apt.
Circa 1976, driving a LWB Land Rover on the A1 near Newark on a dark, rainy evening, luckily the A1 used to be quiet in those days.
I took my eyes off the road for a few seconds as i realised my crewmate had nodded off, looked back to see...tractor tyre.
It had parked with one wheel slightly on the road, no lights, in the dark and rain, as the owner closed a gate he had just driven through.
I slung the steering sideways in avoidance, a huge band, front end reared up and we careered across the central reservation with the two nearside wheels in the air....follwed by a huge bang....and nothing , quiet.
We landed in a ditch on the opposite carriageway, nearside leaning against the ditch side so we had to clamber out through the rear doors.

Circa 50 mph impact with a tractor, LR written off, nearside wing and door crumpled up like a concertina....but we climbed out, a great testament to the strength of the thing .

My fault although compounded by them not having lights...done for driving without due care , they got away with it afaik.


----------



## DRM (18 Dec 2021)

Remember seeing a Volvo tractor unit that was totally wrecked in for a new cab, it was so mangled I thought the driver must have been killed, only to be told no injured but ok, caused by an Eastern European truck had pulled up on the A1 in a lay by and left the back end of the trailer sticking out on the road with no lights on


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2021)

@gbb 
@DRM 

Very lucky in both results, could have been a hell of a lot worse


----------



## Cavalol (22 Dec 2021)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Dec 2021)

This IVECO photograph popped up on my Facebook feed


----------



## DRM (29 Dec 2021)

me thinks some one at Iveco has seen an S-works bike, also claims to be unstoppable, wait till it runs out of diesel, they'll get a surprise, I've also got no idea why we have to have those health & safety stickers on the doors proclaiming "Angles Mort" has nobody twigged they're only any good in France, certain Quebecois areas of Canada, & anywhere else that speaks French


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (4 Jan 2022)

DRM said:


> me thinks some one at Iveco has seen an S-works bike, also claims to be unstoppable, wait till it runs out of diesel, they'll get a surprise, I've also got no idea why we have to have those health & safety stickers on the doors proclaiming "Angles Mort" has nobody twigged they're only any good in France, certain Quebecois areas of Canada, & anywhere else that speaks French


The "Angles Mort" stickers seem to be the current trend at the moment. They do say that French is the language of cycling....


----------



## gbb (6 Jan 2022)

DRM said:


> me thinks some one at Iveco has seen an S-works bike, also claims to be unstoppable, wait till it runs out of diesel, they'll get a surprise, I've also got no idea why we have to have those health & safety stickers on the doors proclaiming "Angles Mort" has nobody twigged they're only any good in France, certain Quebecois areas of Canada, & anywhere else that speaks French


Any truck (over 3.5 tonnes i think) travelling through France is required by law to have the Angles Mort stickers, inevitably we see more of them here but it's purely a French thing.
For the wider audience, I still never got an answer why some heavy trucks have STGO plates on them, what does STGO mean/signify (apart from the obvious, its a heavy load ) Is it a British licencing thing ?


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (6 Jan 2022)

gbb said:


> Any truck (over 3.5 tonnes i think) travelling through France is required by law to have the Angles Mort stickers, inevitably we see more of them here but it's purely a French thing.
> For the wider audience, I still never got an answer why some heavy trucks have STGO plates on them, what does STGO mean/signify (apart from the obvious, its a heavy load ) Is it a British licencing thing ?


That explains the Angles Mort thing. Now I though France was in the EU so couldn't just go off and do its own thing 

STGO - Special Types General Order. The "exceptions" that enable vehicles to be used on the road at weights or dimensions beyond what are allowed under Construction & Use. For example, over 44T, over-width, over length, long overhangs, etc. Vehicles used under STGO have other requirements such as reduced speed limits, additional lighting, Escort vehicles, 2nd-man (person).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jan 2022)

From my files

Wooller (I think?)
Northumbria
(16th October 2019)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2022)

Monday 7th
Foss Bank & Jewbury junction
(Fosse Island area)
York

Mercedes-Benz
Arocs 370

Presumably this type of truck is classified as 'Mobile Plant'(?). hence the extra axle, as volumetric (concrete) mixers, etc.... run to design weights, not plated?

10x4, with a 'rear-steer'

I wonder if it had a sign on it, to help deter the _'pilfering classes_' that states '_*No Stools Left In This Vehicle Overnight!'*_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2022)

Monday 21st

Reading material whilst waiting for daughter


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (23 Feb 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Monday 21st
> 
> Reading material whilst waiting for daughter
> View attachment 632333


I'll ignore the Scania, and go for the Atkinson Borderer


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2022)

Thursday 17th

Ghost _‘Foden_’ sign
(ex) Pelican Engineering
Wakefield Road (A61 Leeds - Wakefield section)
At junction with Wood Lane (‘Jaw-Bones’)
Rothwell

Pelican Engineering still exists, but it’s now at Normanton Europort, near jct31/M62
It’s a MAN & DAF dealer now
https://www.pelican-eng.co.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2022)

Yesterday at work, on meal-break


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Apr 2022)

Saturday 9th

Spotted, in a shop window, whilst walking round to the local ASDA, earlier

This was always a good little show, with some interesting vehicles turning up

It’s on the A628, between Pontefract & Ackworth
(with entry by the ‘Plague Stone’ & Water Tower)







Examples, from past '_Scammell Gatherings' _(as it used to be known)

2005





2007


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Apr 2022)

A nice change from all of the minaturised Traction Engines!


View: https://www.facebook.com/truckfestlive/photos/a.234584009968577/5001307963296134/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Apr 2022)

I was slightly unsure where to put this link to the Yorkshire Post, but I guess as one of the primary reasons for the_ 'GNR'_ is trade (*1*), it can go in the trucks & wagons thread

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/her...teYXegBHjjCMB2JU5-_GXw_p2rinkuibjclvlMsOSvpR8

*1. *In Micklefield (which was on the_ GNR_, between the intersection with the M62. & HookMoor, where the M1 merges), there's a very well tended flowerbed that states;





Frank Goddards book is also excellent, illustrated in the 'Wainwright style'






https://www.waterstones.com/book/th...404ajukpT9LqvgdFV1-XXhkspS6pxCYaDVqT65WfaqCMo


----------



## Venod (13 Apr 2022)

Been over that bridge this morning, now a traffic free footbridge, it had a lot of old York Stone large paving slabs, that were gradually being pinched, they have recently refurbished the surface and put bollards up.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Apr 2022)

@Venod

I presume you're referring to _'Hartleys Bridge_' at FerryBridge?
The book cover is of the bridge at Sandy, in Bedfordshire









Taken after the 'new' A1 opened


----------



## DRM (13 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I was slightly unsure where to put this link to the Yorkshire Post, but I guess as one of the primary reasons for the_ 'GNR'_ is trade (*1*), it can go in the trucks & wagons thread
> 
> https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/her...teYXegBHjjCMB2JU5-_GXw_p2rinkuibjclvlMsOSvpR8
> 
> ...



Nice photo of a Bedford S type on the cover, there will have been a lot of those tramping up & down the A1 back then, as well as the RL military variants too, seen as North Yorkshire has many Army camps and RAF stations


----------



## Venod (13 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I presume you're referring to _'Hartleys Bridge_' at FerryBridge?
> The book cover is of the bridge at Sandy, in Bedfordshire



I was indeed referring to the Ferrybridge Bridge, that appears in the Yorkshire Post link, but I did think the picture on the front of the book was the one and same.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Apr 2022)

Venod said:


> I was indeed referring to the Ferrybridge Bridge, that appears in the Yorkshire Post link, but I did think the picture on the front of the book was the one and same.


I have 3 albums (& a 4th, 'in progress') of '_GNR'_ photographs on my FaceBook pages
The vast majority are of the route as it was, pre dual-carriageway/M-way standard
They portray the route it took through various towns & villages, from Newark-on-Trent, all the way up to Berwick-upon-Tweed


----------



## Cavalol (13 Apr 2022)

DRM said:


> me thinks some one at Iveco has seen an S-works bike, also claims to be unstoppable,


Unlike Iv*cos themselves, which are pretty much unstartable.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2022)

Waiting to pick daughter up

Found the new issue in a garage en-route


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*1. *

Reynolds Boughton
















I've no idea if it's a retired vehicle, or simply being '_officially'_ displayed 
It's one of three there. so it seems
http://www.ukemergency.co.uk/r761-nfw-this-boughton-barracuda-is-one-of-three-used/

70MPH top speed!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*2. *

FAUN _Koloss_
Ex 'ALE'
These are *big*, that's a full size MAN (or Berliet) sleeper cab, converted to crew-cab
The walkways are about 2 foot wide, and (circa) 5' 6" to the platform!!

There's also a bigger 8x8 derivative!






















A Scammell Contractor isn't exactly a small truck, but next to the FAUN.........................


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*3. *

Scania 110


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*4.*
Scania S730





*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*5.* 

Scammell Constructor under restoration?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*5.*

Ford Louisville??

*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*5.*

MACK Ultraliner?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*6.*

Leyland Buffalo

*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*7. *
Leyland T45

*









*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*8.*

_Little Lilac Fergie_
This is the colour. I've not changed it!!
*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*9.*

Bedford K-Type?
*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*10.*

County Transit 
The tractor firm converted them to 4x4, with a Dana(?) front axle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*11.*

REO M275


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*12. *

GMC?
*



*


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*13.*


Field-Marshall Series 1
4 litre
2-stroke
Single-cylinder

They have an interesting starting method; a 'rizla, shotgun cartridge (minus the lead-shot) & a hammer.................


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2022)

Saturday 23rd
_Ackworth Scammell Spectacular_

*14.*

Part of the formation of the truck parade
































*EDIT; Friday 29th @ 08:45*
At a couple of the softer parts of the ground, the FAUN was creating a 'pressure-wave', as it pushed the soil ahead of itself, I've seen that effect before in the clay-soil of a quarry, from 8x4 tippers


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 17th
> 
> 2 x Bedford RL's
> Just off B6133/Commonside Lane
> ...


Sorry, for dragging this one up. but I was recently told (when mentioning these) that it's the same family that owns the caravan storage site, as these stables
Thus, they are the same vehicles


----------



## tyred (3 May 2022)

AEC



Thornycroft.



Albion





Albion



Leyland





Volvo F12




Guy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 May 2022)

Friday 13th

'_old' _A1 dual-carriageway
Between 'Boot & Shoe Junction (where A63 joined, from Leeds) & 'Selby Fork' (where A63 left again, towards Selby)


Sometimes you're so proud to run a Scania V8


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2022)

A belated _'Happy Convoy Day'_ to you all
You've got to think of the lyrics to the (far superior) movie introduction, rather than the appalling 7" single re-write


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R2RXE0feyI


----------



## Badger_Boom (8 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A belated _'Happy Convoy Day'_ to you all
> You've got to think of the lyrics to the (far superior) movie introduction, rather than the appalling 7" single re-write
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_R2RXE0feyI




Ten Four rubber duckie.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jun 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> Ten Four rubber duckie.


Not quite 

The film soundtrack, had the opening line;
_Arizona, noon, on the 7th of June…._


----------



## Badger_Boom (9 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not quite
> 
> The film soundtrack, had the opening line;
> _Arizona, noon, on the 7th of June…._



Not a foggy day on the 6th of May?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-FZZ7ye7h8


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jun 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> Not a foggy day on the 6th of May?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-FZZ7ye7h8



Every so often, there's some good 'mickey takes' of songs, but.................. that's not one of them


----------



## DRM (18 Jun 2022)

It seems Ford are making a comeback with the F-Max range, saw one in Leeds yesterday LHD from Poland, it actually looks like the product of a one night stand between a Volvo & a Scania


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> View attachment 649477
> 
> It seems Ford are making a comeback with the F-Max range, saw one in Leeds yesterday LHD from Poland, it actually looks like the product of a one night stand between a Volvo & a Scania


Interesting
I wonder if they'll re-introduce the _Transcontinental _name?

https://www.fordtrucks.com.tr/en/f-max
Built in Turkey. apparantly; https://www.truckanddriver.co.uk/latest-stories/ford-f-max-named-international-truck-of-the-year/
https://www.ukhaulier.co.uk/news/ro...power-efficiency-and-cutting-edge-technology/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2022)

Has anyone watched tonights _Top Gear’_?

In particular, the HGV segments
The Scania R620 that was used, on the track based segment, belongs to John McGuiness, the multiple IOM TT winner, as his bike/equipment carrier (the 'light coffee colour', with 'splurges' of blue & black')
The track being the old RAF Church Fenton








If the programme helps to generate empathy for truck-drivers, from the Bum-W, Audi & 'rep-mobiles', that's all & good!


----------



## DRM (20 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Interesting
> I wonder if they'll re-introduce the _Transcontinental _name?
> 
> https://www.fordtrucks.com.tr/en/f-max
> ...



There doesn’t seem to be any dealers in the UK yet, probably down to Brexit, but didn’t IVECO buy/own the lgv side of Ford


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2022)

DRM said:


> There doesn’t seem to be any dealers in the UK yet, probably down to Brexit, but didn’t IVECO buy/own the lgv side of Ford


I'm not certain on that


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Has anyone watched tonights _Top Gear’_?
> 
> In particular, the HGV segments
> The Scania R620 that was used, on the track based segment, belongs to John McGuiness, the multiple IOM TT winner, as his bike/equipment carrier (the 'light coffee colour', with 'splurges' of blue & black')
> ...



I saw the _Golden Compass_ Scania that was also used, at _TruckFest_, at Newark, last October


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2022)

Just watching the programme _*Trucking Heavy*_, the narrations almost as bad as (the previous) _*Trucking Hell*_
Whomever wrote the script/narrators notes wants beating with a Suzie

The wording _"When The Sun Sets On The East Coast “_, was spoken


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2022)

I bought the new edition in WH Smiths, in Pontefract, earlier


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2022)

I’ve seen a couple of Fodens this past week, still out hauling loads
One 8x4 tipper, & a 6x4 tractor-unit on landfill work, as it was exiting Welbeck tip

The 8x4 was one of Ian Bentleys (they run 2 of them), from Shelley (between Huddersfield & Wakefield)
There's a photo of one, at the bottom of the '_About Us'_ section; http://ianwbentleybulktransport.co.uk

Sorry no photographs, as on both occasions l was in the car (& ‘solo’)


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2022)

Bedfords


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2022)

Thursday 11th

Daughter picked it up for me today, at Woodall Services
It’s 2 weeks overdue, from the stated ‘on sale’ date


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2022)

Sunday 21st

Wakefield Road/A655
Warmfield 

Ford Cargo

I presume this was a horse box, as there’s no rear wall to the cab


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2022)

I drove many thousands of miles in one of those! It had exactly the same rattly buzzing sound eminating from the gear lever as it's predecessor, the 'D' series!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Aug 2022)

I've been amusing myself with these, whilst I've been off work, sick, for a couple of days

'Truck & Driver' magazine podcasts


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I saw the _Golden Compass_ Scania that was also used, at _TruckFest_, at Newark, last October
> View attachment 649744
> 
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty damned sure I saw this Scania, on the M62 very late this morning
I'd intended coming off, at jct 30, but there wasn't a safe gap, from lane 2, so I went up to Thorpe Interchange (where M1/M62 cross) to turn

If it was this truck, it was in lane 1, heading eastbound, from Thorpe


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2022)

Saturday 27th

Found the new edition for sale today, surprisingly it was in the BP garage (they still had the June issue on the shelf, last Sunday!)

‘Fall Ings’
(next to Howarth Timber)
Doncaster Road/A655
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2022)

Monday 29th

Earlier, whilst our with wife & daughter, I spotted a Bedford CF flatbed, that looks to still be a 'daily workhorse'
Sadly, it wasn't feasible to stop & go back to it
I may re-visit, as it's not too far to the other side of Wakefield, there's also a mid-late 70s' Chrysler close by (as in 'Yank Tank')


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2022)

Tuesday 30th

_CNG pumps_! (10 of them, I think)
Altofts Lane/Whitwood Lane
Whitwood

The location is at the other side of the railway, from the jct32 truckstop/etc....
I didn't know it was there, as it's a long-time since I've been down that road, it's built approximately where the 'dog-track' was (Whitwood Greyhound Stadium), there are also 2 closed pubs there (adjacent to each other (_The Bridge Inn_ & _The New Wheatsheaf_)
The building in the background, with the blue panel is part of Pelican Engineering; the truck dealers (who used to be a Foden dealer, just south of Leeds
https://www.pelican-eng.co.uk/
It's their Yutong section of the dealership











https://www.cngfuels.com/vehicle-and-stations/
https://www.commercialmotor.com/news/dealer-news/cng-fuels-opens-astleford-refuelling-station

The Yutong building can be seen in the background; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3990855


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2022)

All that wasted width, over 'the Pond' though, due the steps over (built into?) the fuel-tanks. athough aerodynamics must play a small part?
The internal dimensions of a bonneted truck aren't that great, if you don't take the sleeper-pods into consideration


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bjO0Ddorma8


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (31 Aug 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 30th
> 
> _CNG pumps_! (10 of them, I think)
> Altofts Lane/Whitwood Lane
> Whitwood


There seems to be a fairly sustained growth of lorries using CNG these days. Many are on short-haul/regional work running to and from Supermarket RDCs etc. This could well be one of the alternative fuels that replaces diesel. Lower particulates without the need for all the SCR and DPF emissions gubbins apparently, and still using the same base engine.
It may well take over from Hydrogen a an alternative fuel for larger vehicles, especially as the distribution/refuelling network grows.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2022)

_‘Mater’_
2022 Dunstable Charity Convoy

Seen in ‘Truck & Driver’ magazine
(September issue)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2022)

Most signs on the back-end of tankers are hazard warnings
This one is more of an enticement!

_’Truck & Driver’_ magazine 
July issue


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Sep 2022)

For whatever reason, _SWMBO_ & daughter have decided they’re going to https://www.truckfest.co.uk/truckfest-original/ with me
(1st/2nd October)

‘_Senior Management’ _has even suggested that we take them ‘BWSOW’ down?!
That raises issues!!

If we go to same site as last time, on the old ‘Great North Road’
http://www.smeatonslakes.co.uk/

We probably can’t get onto the site before 13:00, & have to leave by 11:00
(that’s from memory, not speaking to them)

So….. when do we actually go into ‘Truckfest’, once we’re pitched up?

Likewise, we can’t go with the BWSOW, en-route home, & leave it in the car-park, as they’d probably not allow it
Plus, there’s the chance that it’d be gone when we got back to the car?!?


----------



## Jameshow (6 Sep 2022)

I

fancy this with a camper back on it!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2022)

@Jameshow
Nice, the LT's used to be almost everywhere!!

How about it's bigger 'stablemate' (as part of the VW group)
https://www.motorcraftadventuredevelopments.com/man-hx60-buyers-guide

They also convert the 8x8, as sometimes seen on the A1, heading to/from Catterick, in 'khaki'
https://www.motorcraftadventuredevelopments.com/?pgid=jepdpftp-ae7ae147-626f-4d0e-b741-862331ef81e3


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> For whatever reason, _SWMBO_ & daughter have decided they’re going to https://www.truckfest.co.uk/truckfest-original/ with me
> (1st/2nd October)
> 
> ‘_Senior Management’ _has even suggested that we take them ‘BWSOW’ down?!
> ...


Well, _Smeaton Lakes_ have pitches available,* but*, it seems that SWMBO has a choir practice on the Friday evening, so it'll be a daytrip down, on one day, or the other
Ie; no dragging the BWSOW down the A1


----------



## Jameshow (7 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Jameshow
> Nice, the LT's used to be almost everywhere!!
> 
> How about it's bigger 'stablemate' (as part of the VW group)
> ...







How about this bad boy - MAN truck with mobilbliss conversion!






Or this Transporter camper!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/16566414...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

or this...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> For whatever reason, _SWMBO_ & daughter have decided they’re going to https://www.truckfest.co.uk/truckfest-original/ with me
> (1st/2nd October)
> 
> ‘_Senior Management’ _has even suggested that we take them ‘BWSOW’ down?!
> ...


_Truckfest _'e-tickets' bought x 3

A day-trip, no BWSOW


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2022)

This looks great fun
It'd be ideal for a 5th wheel caravan too

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255715314393?hash=item3b89d20ad9:g:jxYAAOSw9OpjGQgN


----------



## Jameshow (8 Sep 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This looks great fun
> It'd be ideal for a 5th wheel caravan too
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/255715314393?hash=item3b89d20ad9:g:jxYAAOSw9OpjGQgN



Mental!

Gear leaver out back of the cab!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Mental!
> 
> Gear leaver out back of the cab!!



The linkage is similar to the one on a Land-Rover 101FC, due to the position of the petrol V8, in those
They use the same 4-speed 'box/transfer-case as the early Range Rovers (but with very much lower axle-ratios)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Sep 2022)

Saturday 24th 

New edition 

BP Garage 
‘Fall Ings’ (next to ‘Haworth Timber’)
Doncaster Road/A655 
Wakefield


----------



## tyred (25 Sep 2022)

I met an Albion Reiver six wheeler tanker today in Shell colours but I was driving and couldn't take a picture.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2022)

Newark-on-Trent tomorrow
Hopefully, many photographs to follow

https://www.truckfest.co.uk/truckfest-original/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*1. *

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*2.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire

Scania 143


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*3.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*4. *

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*5.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*6.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


























Even the inner 'door-shuts' were painted!





And as for the interior


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*7.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*8.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*9.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*10.*

Truckfest
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*11.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*12.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire

https://www.minimovietrucks.com/
Once more, his_ 'Convoy_' Mack RS700L, wasn't there; https://www.minimovietrucks.com/the-bandit-replica


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*13.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*14.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire






And, on the rear of the cab…


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*15.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Badger_Boom (2 Oct 2022)

Ex army Foden 6x6 recovery vehicle spotted at Priest’s Bridge, Northumberland on Friday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> Ex army Foden 6x6 recovery vehicle spotted at Priest’s Bridge, Northumberland on Friday.
> View attachment 663037
> 
> 
> View attachment 663038


I’ve seen that, or another one that they had (that was still in ‘olive drab’)

They have a couple of Reynold-Boughton RB44s in the yard as well

*EDIT @ 09:38*
As seen here, in July 2021; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/classic-trucks-wagons.253943/page-7#post-6467119


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*16.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire

Recovery demonstration in the arena
There were 4 separate ‘incidents’, so everyone could see something


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*17.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*18.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*19.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*20.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*21.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*22.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*23.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*24.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*25.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*26.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*27.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*28.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*29.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*30.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*31.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*32.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*33.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire






Note the cat-walk polishing


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*34.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire
















That's why he's grumpy?!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*35.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2022)

Saturday 1st
*36.*

_Truckfest_
Newark-on-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2022)

Tuesday 11th

2 x Foden Alphas

The burgundy one has a ‘HIAB’, & looks very freshly painted 

I see the exhaust, & roof, of the white one over the wall, but have never seen them out

The compound belongs to a family of showmen


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Oct 2022)

Too easy spotting trucks at a show🥱


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Oct 2022)

Forget the song '_Six Days On The Road_' try 70 years!!


----------



## DRM (20 Oct 2022)

How on earth does he pass the medical? and still roping & sheeting at 90, I’d say in this day and age uneccessary and dangerous if he gets it wrong, use ratchet straps for gods sake


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2022)

Sunday 23rd

New issue picked up yesterday 

BP 
‘Fall Ings’
Doncaster Road/A638
Wakefield


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2022)

Presently on _*5 Action*_’ channel

_’Trucking Heavy’_


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Presently on _*5 Action*_’ channel
> 
> _’Trucking Heavy’_
> 
> ...



What are they carrying seems alot for crate of blocks! 

Also talk me out of a green Goddess!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Also talk me out of a green Goddess!!


6 -8MPG, if on original petrol engine
Is that enough??
No power-steering, no assistance to brakes, ‘crash’ gearbox
Etc…


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 6 -8MPG, if on original petrol engine
> Is that enough??
> No power-steering, no assistance to brakes, ‘crash’ gearbox
> Etc…



No try harder! 

I want it to pootle the mile to our men's shed where they can work in it or from it! 

The lockers would be idea for tools etc. 

Then Id get a economic car for general driving!


----------



## figbat (23 Oct 2022)

At the Dorset Heavy Horse Centre


----------



## Phaeton (23 Oct 2022)

DRM said:


> still roping & sheeting at 90, I’d say in this day and age uneccessary and dangerous if he gets it wrong, use ratchet straps for gods sake


As long as he is capable to doing it, why shouldn't he? as to roping & sheeting they've around a lot longer than ratchet straps.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> No try harder!
> 
> I want it to pootle the mile to our men's shed where they can work in it or from it!
> 
> ...


Go the whole hog, & get an AEC Militant, Thorneycroft Antar, or Scammell Explorer?


----------



## DRM (23 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> As long as he is capable to doing it, why shouldn't he? as to roping & sheeting they've around a lot longer than ratchet straps.


But that's the thing, who at 90 years old has the strength to tie a dolly, then tension the rope through it to secure the load sufficiently, and to also wrestle with a canvas tarpaulin, when a ratchet strap is far more safer and secure, it's a technique that's been consigned to history for a reason, it's not safe in this day & age


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Go the whole hog, & get an AEC Militant, Thorneycroft Antar, or Scammell Explorer?



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25577715...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

For £3k?!


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Go the whole hog, & get an AEC Militant, Thorneycroft Antar, or Scammell Explorer?



http://www.the-antar.co.uk/

You are taking the urine!!! 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25577715...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> For £3k?!


There’s 2 quite close to me, in (I believe) fully operational status, including pumps!!


Jameshow said:


> http://www.the-antar.co.uk/
> 
> You are taking the urine!!! 🤣🤣🤣


They’re big/ wide beasties, with an 18litre ‘dieselised’ version of the R-R Meteor engine, that was used in tanks

They sound awesome!!

Although the ‘straight-8’ in the Stalwart is equally aurally good


----------



## Jameshow (23 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> There’s 2 quite close to me, in (I believe) fully operational status, including pumps!!
> 
> They’re big/ wide beasties, with an 18litre ‘dieselised’ version of the R-R Meteor engine, that was used in tanks
> 
> ...



GG - Not up for sale?!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> GG - Not up for sale?!


I doubt it, l May have added a photograph earlier in this thread??
I do know someone, who knows the owner


----------



## Jameshow (24 Oct 2022)

I must not research GG....
I must not research GG....
I must not research GG....
🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Phaeton (24 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/25577715...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY
> 
> For £3k?!



Unbelievable really that you can get all that for £3K, some people will pay more than that for a set of rims, I know which I'd rathe have.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> What are they carrying seems alot for crate of blocks!
> 
> Also talk me out of a green Goddess!!


It was a transformer, for a major electrical sub-station (about 120 tons, plus weight of modular trailer)

‘Green Goddess’
Have a look at the website of ‘L Jackson’
Military surplus vehicles, at Misson
It’s a very interesting location, as it was the Bloodhound ‘S-A’) missile base, that protected RAF Finningley, when it was a’V-Bomber’ base!
Jacksons still uses the missile launch pads to park stock on!

RAF Finningley being where ‘XH558’ is kept, & better known nowadays as Robin Hood Airport


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> better known nowadays as Robin Hood Airport


Not for much longer it's closing down


----------



## Jameshow (26 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It was a transformer, for a major electrical sub-station (about 120 tons, plus weight of modular trailer)
> 
> ‘Green Goddess’
> Have a look at the website of ‘L Jackson’
> ...



Thanks no GG. 

Shocking that robin hood airport is closing 
Should be compulsory purchased on national security grounds.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Shocking that robin hood airport is closing


I can't wait, but I am very NIMBY on this, bloody noisy things

Edit:- Just to add, that I would still prefer the airport than the 1800 houses they are wanting build there, they have taken huge handouts from the Government to get this operational which if they go bust & sell the land they don't have to pay back, so it's a win win for the venture capitalists again.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Thanks no GG.


You don’t fancy a MAN 8x8 instead?


----------



## Jameshow (26 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You don’t fancy a MAN 8x8 instead?



No too new the GG is pre 1960 so can drive on a normal lisence!🤣🤣🤣

A GG might pass muster on the drive!

Man8x8 wouldn't!

Btw is it allowed - a private HGV on the drive?! 

Cannot see it being any different to an A class motorhome?!


----------



## Phaeton (26 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Btw is it allowed - a private HGV on the drive?!


In a covenant in our deeds, you cannot have a commercial vehicle, a caravan, a hedge more than 12 inches, an off license, a hotel, a brothel & a couple more I can't remember on our land.

But as the HGV would be registered as a PLG Private Light Goods it should be okay, we used to have our Ford D series horsebox on the drive.


----------



## Jameshow (28 Oct 2022)

Nice project 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22522478...eJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=WHATS_APP

How much is it really worth? 

Does it need an sva if already been tested?


----------



## Phaeton (28 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Nice project
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/22522478...eJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=WHATS_APP
> 
> ...



If the V5C does say Burlington then it's either pre SVA/IVA 1998 & 2009 respectively then it didn't need one, or in the early 2000's there was an amnesty to register them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> I must not research GG....
> I must not research GG....
> I must not research GG....
> 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


How about something slightly more unusual?

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/classic-trucks-wagons.253943/page-13#post-6604101


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Oct 2022)

@Jameshow
The same guy owns both premises, so it's likely that it's the same vehicle


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=10220593487939437&set=a.10220534839513263



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo/?fbid=10224764244685749&set=a.10224222600184975


----------



## All uphill (28 Oct 2022)

Trucks are not my thing, but I saw this on a recent bike ride and remembered a time when rectangular headlights were sooo modern.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Btw is it allowed - a private HGV on the drive?!





Phaeton said:


> In a covenant in our deeds, you cannot have a commercial vehicle, a caravan, a hedge more than 12 inches, an off license, a hotel, a brothel & a couple more I can't remember on our land.
> 
> But as the HGV would be registered as a PLG Private Light Goods it should be okay, we used to have our Ford D series horsebox on the drive.



I have heard of some collectors/restorers, who keep them at home (& aren't haulage contractors, where the driver has the relevant licence) removing the 5th wheel coupling on tractor-units, so they can drive on a car-licence............... weight/date of passing test dependant (ie; 7.5 ton class)


----------



## DRM (30 Oct 2022)

My understanding is that a tractor unit alone complete with 5th wheel can be driven on a rigid HGV licence, ie the old class 2/3, it’s changed for buses, iirc you could drive one on a car licence but no passengers, you now have to pass the PSV test


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I read about this in the present issue of_ Truck & Driver _magazine, in a feature about a conference on the future of road-haulage
> Just like Trolleybuses!
> https://news.siemens.co.uk/news/green-light-for-path-to-uks-first-electric-motorway
> https://trans.info/en/uk-government...d-system-trial-on-m180-near-scunthorpe-248190


The presently running German trial


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3P_S7pL7Yg


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2022)

Anyone??
The youngsters may not understand the cultural significance of this; https://pipinow.com/products/rdho


----------



## Phaeton (1 Nov 2022)

Would seem logical, presumably they would be hybrids so that once they get to the end of the motorway section they revert to diesel, my only concern is where all this electricity is going to come from, unless the make them run at night.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Would seem logical, presumably they would be hybrids so that once they get to the end of the motorway section they revert to diesel, my only concern is where all this electricity is going to come from, unless the make them run at night.


I'm not sure what the majot source of 'grid' power is in Germany??
if this was France, it'd be supplied from Nuclear, I'd guess?


----------



## Phaeton (1 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm not sure what the majot source of 'grid' power is in Germany??
> if this was France, it'd be supplied from Nuclear, I'd guess?



I was thinking more about the Luddites in the UK


----------



## BrumJim (3 Nov 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Would seem logical, presumably they would be hybrids so that once they get to the end of the motorway section they revert to diesel, my only concern is where all this electricity is going to come from, unless the make them run at night.



Sensibly, they would work on battery power. Saves problems with recharging if the battery is used for last mile operation only.


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2022)

All uphill said:


> Trucks are not my thing, but I saw this on a recent bike ride and remembered a time when rectangular headlights were sooo modern.
> 
> View attachment 666176



My uncle had an 8 wheel tipper version of that and it earned it's keep into the 1990s. Gardner 180. Produced more smoke that a steam locomotive.


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (4 Nov 2022)

tyred said:


> My uncle had an 8 wheel tipper version of that and it earned it's keep into the 1990s. Gardner 180. Produced more smoke that a steam locomotive.



They were indeed smoky, especially on cold start. We had an 8-cylinder version (240hp ), which used to start initially on about 4/5 cylinders, then the others decided to join in. In the workshop the toilet was just beside where the side exit exhaust pointed. Regular fumigation


----------



## tyred (4 Nov 2022)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> They were indeed smoky, especially on cold start. We had an 8-cylinder version (240hp ), which used to start initially on about 4/5 cylinders, then the others decided to join in. In the workshop the toilet was just beside where the side exit exhaust pointed. Regular fumigation



Most diesels of that era were extremely smokey when started from cold. Even the Volvos of the '70s and early '80s that my Dad had were a disaster when cold. 

I have a 1963 Fordson Super Dexta which I restored and it is the same. Start it and run out of shed until the smoke clears (and the engine and fuel system were rebuilt so it's got nothing to do with wear). Dextas all seem to have been like that. International tractors were probably even worse.


----------



## All uphill (4 Nov 2022)

This is one reason why my interest in old vehicles has diminished to almost zero.

The noise and smell just reminds me how much better current vehicles are.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2022)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04XuhPca7so


----------



## Scottish Scrutineer (11 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04XuhPca7so




That was painful to watch and listen to. So many errors in linking the images to the narrative


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Nov 2022)

Scottish Scrutineer said:


> That was painful to watch and listen to. So many errors in linking the images to the narrative


I know, but it was worth it for the old metal


----------



## figbat (11 Nov 2022)

Stumbled across these on my ride tonight.


----------



## Jameshow (11 Nov 2022)

figbat said:


> Stumbled across these on my ride tonight.
> View attachment 667605



Guess they didn't have many sons!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2022)

Sunday 20th. 

Lots of miles, incorrect inflation, and a poor quality (even if to BS) remould






As seen in


----------



## FishFright (20 Nov 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Would seem logical, presumably they would be hybrids so that once they get to the end of the motorway section they revert to diesel, my only concern is where all this electricity is going to come from, unless the make them run at night.



Would you rather they burned the diesel all the way ?


----------



## Phaeton (20 Nov 2022)

FishFright said:


> Would you rather they burned the diesel all the way ?


I would rather they weren't on the road at all & that the rail network was put back to what it should be & next day delivery from Amazon be banned, but what has it got to do with me what they do?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2022)

New copy picked up



Plus


----------



## BrumJim (21 Nov 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I would rather they weren't on the road at all & that the rail network was put back to what it should be & next day delivery from Amazon be banned, but what has it got to do with me what they do?



Rail isn't really flexible enough for most deliveries. They can handle bulk loads and container hub traffic, but long struggled to be effective (let alone efficient) for most delivery work.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Nov 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Rail isn't really flexible enough for most deliveries. They can handle bulk loads and container hub traffic, but long struggled to be effective (let alone efficient) for most delivery work.


only because it's been run down since Beeching, with the correct infrastructure it could work with road transport


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Nov 2022)

French lorry ,old but they are still going on working in Morroco


----------



## Sallar55 (26 Nov 2022)

Another one ,think that they stopped production in the mid 80ies, god knows where they source spares. Some little firm in Africa must remanufcture parts or Renault parts are adapted.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2022)

Sunday 27th

This is in the new issue of 'Truck & Driver'
It has, according to the article, hydraulic drive to the front axle, for work in the foothills of the Alps!


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Nov 2022)

Check out the handbrake systemand it might need some oil.


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Nov 2022)

Lorries at work Mitsubishi another Japanese make


----------



## Sallar55 (5 Dec 2022)

Another lorry that can survive in Africa, looking at the street garages maintenance plans are non existent.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Dec 2022)

How did this old Bedford survive.


----------



## Jameshow (10 Dec 2022)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/26603115...tixoXeJTeO&var=&widget_ver=artemis&media=COPY

Massive Milly!


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Dec 2022)

A big old Volvo


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Dec 2022)

Another Bedford,it's lost the rear cargo deck.


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Dec 2022)

This Volvo truck is slowly turning to rust unless it's waiting for a rebuild.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2022)

Thursday 15
*1.*

_Hughes of Castleford_
Spotted along Methley Road
Castleford

Dennison, the trailer manufacturer, used to build trucks in Ireland, they were well-thought of for being very well assembled & strongly-built


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2022)

Thursday 15th
*2*.

Foden (Alpha?)
At ‘_Xscape’_
(adjacent to jct 32/M62)
Glasshoughton
Castleford


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Another Bedford,it's lost the rear cargo deck.
> 
> View attachment 670716


Bedford were still building these for export, in the UK plant, into the very late 70s/early 80s!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2022)

Saturday 17th

New issue

‘Fall Ings Garage’
Doncaster Road (A638)
Wakefield


----------



## Jameshow (17 Dec 2022)

Still tempted! 

https://www.carandclassic.com/car/C1488742


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Still tempted!
> 
> https://www.carandclassic.com/car/C1488742


I wouldn’t envy you driving it back from Staffordshire


----------



## Jameshow (17 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I wouldn’t envy you driving it back from Staffordshire



Would be great fun!

Find a quiet route or just trundle up the M6 m62!!! 

More diesel please!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Would be great fun!
> 
> Find a quiet route or just trundle up the M6 m62!!!
> 
> More diesel please!!


I always understood them to be fitted with a petrol engine, unless re-motored?


----------



## Jameshow (17 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I always understood them to be fitted with a petrol engine, unless re-motored?



Yeap my error!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Jameshow
> The same guy owns both premises, so it's likely that it's the same vehicle
> 
> 
> ...




@Jameshow 
I was talking to a patient yesterday, & noticed his address, he told me he lived near/worked on a farm
I named a couple in that area
It seems he works on the farm/riding stables where the '_GGs_' are
I mentioned them, & he told me they might be for sale...............


----------



## Jameshow (24 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Jameshow
> I was talking to a patient yesterday, & noticed his address, he told me he lived near/worked on a farm
> I named a couple in that area
> It seems he works on the farm/riding stables where the '_GGs_' are
> I mentioned them, & he told me they might be for sale...............



Interesting... 

Any idea if condition? 

Want a working restoration tbh. 
Not mint but not rusty / missing any parts. 

I'm wondering if I'd miss my camper van too much if I replaced it with an estate car 530d etc and a fire engine!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2022)

@Jameshow 
I only know the condition from riding/driving past

I know someone who volunteers at the riding centre, & keeps her own horse there, so I'll ask when I see her (or her hubby)


----------



## gbb (24 Dec 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I always understood them to be fitted with a petrol engine, unless re-motored?



Surveying company I worked for in the mid 70s had one (based on yhe Beford RL ?)with a box structure on the back, that was petrol. They always said, around 5mpg on road, 2 mpg off, no idea if it's really that bad but suspect you'd be lucky to get 45 mph out of it. Incredibly basic, noisy, heavy


----------



## DRM (24 Dec 2022)

As far as I know the Bedford RL has a 4.9 Litre 6 cylinder petrol engine in it, with the 4x4 system I’d hazard a guess that those mpg figures are pretty accurate, re the Green Goddesses I’ve also ridden past them, they don’t seem in to bad condition iirc


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2023)

Thursday 5th

Just watching _’Outback Truckers’_ on the ‘5 Action’ channel 
(series 3, episode 7)

These steps equal or better, even the sets built into fuel-tanks on Kenworths/Petetbils/Macks/etc…

They certainly put European trucks to shame!


----------

